# can you still buy ceramishield ?



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

As title really.

trying to look at the concours website and it doesnt seem to be working??

does anyone know if you can still buy ceramisield??

if so where from

cheers

steve


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Concours sells it on eBay mate , still cheap on there


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

ive seen it on ebay being sold by two sellers.

concours for £22.99

someone else for £44.99

is there a difference??


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

cbred said:


> Concours sells it on eBay mate , still cheap on there


People are having problems with orders at the moment and not getting replies, so I would suggest you send lee an email or call him first :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

renton said:


> ive seen it on ebay being sold by two sellers.
> 
> concours for £22.99
> 
> ...


And don't forget the Concours for £22.99 is also best offer:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

works for me...
http://www.shop.concoursonline.co.uk/


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

ok so the site is working now however it still shows ceramishield at 49.99 yet the same people are selling it on ebay for 21.99 ??

am i missing something here?


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

I recieved mine 2 weeks ago but haven't heard from them on my order of dissolver or liquidshield which I paid for on 30th Nov and they are not answering pm/email/text and phone is also off, so wouldn't order until you have managed to speak to them and make sure you pay by a method you have protection with.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

pm'd them this morning but not heard back ?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The link on DW for Concours says its Invalid so if it was me I would do lots of double checking etc before parting with any money


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

wonder what has happened then ?


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dont know, prob not fair to speculate, but Lee has/had a good reputation on here as did his products, its just a shame he hasn't communicated better on here if he's having problems.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lee replied to my eBay message over night to apologise and say it will be sorted this morning, they are doing some restructuring and it has slipped through the net. :thumbup:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I ordered some ceramishield off of concours on eBay yesterday but so far not heard anything from them yet so will give it a few days and chase it up!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Still no messages about my order being dispatched and I've had no replies to emails or messages I've sent on facebook and eBay?? 

I've also sent a pm via here to... 

Should I be getting worried about the lack of contact?

Has anyone dealt with lee at concours lately?


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think you have any worries about getting it eventually, he has a good reputation on here over many years and as I put above he replied to me yesterday and is still in business etc, but I think things are hectic, so I imagine you may not get it quickly (although you may) but it will arrive eventually I think.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You can buy Cerumshield from quite a few Traders on here now so no need to go direct


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i to ordered some from lee got mine 2 days after ordering it, thanks Lee


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! 

I think its a bit strange I've had no response whatever to all the mail I have sent them?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Poor show really. Wont do them any favors for the future.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

renton said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I think its a bit strange I've had no response whatever to all the mail I have sent them?


I had a lot of hassle with them at the beginning of this year trying to get my order sorted. In the end had to compromise and didn't get the products I wanted.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I too recently made an EBay purchase and knowing of their inconsistent service wasn't banking on a speedy delivery but that's exactly what I got.

Many say they have a "good reputation" This is becoming questionable, surely someone connected with the business could show a little respect with a quick post outlining their obvious issues/problems. Not doing their future business any favours with plenty of healthy competition.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks all I'm after is a reply via eBay to say they have received my order and payment and that it will be dispatched shortly.

Surely that's not to much to ask in the way of customer service/satisfaction


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

S63 said:


> I too recently made an EBay purchase and knowing of their inconsistent service wasn't banking on a speedy delivery but that's exactly what I got.
> 
> Many say they have a "good reputation" This is becoming questionable, surely someone connected with the business could show a little respect with a quick post outlining their obvious issues/problems. Not doing their future business any favours with plenty of healthy competition.


I know what you're saying, personally for me they have always been 100% reliable but there have been a few problem threads recently which could make purchases questionable for people who don't know or have never used them before, its a real shame because they are great products and Lee is passionate about detailing and always very helpful and happy to give advice, hopefully any problems they are curently having will be resolved and they will grow stronger and even better:wave:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Had a message from Lee via facebook saying he is away on business in Cornwall and he has a lad sorting orders out whilst he is away so fingers crossed it should turn up sometime next week.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Mine still hasn't arrived yet, hopefully it will next week.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

When did you order bud?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Not many people remember that Lee had some accident not long time ago ... so not sure if he fully recovered from that...


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Alzak said:


> Not many people remember that Lee had some accident not long time ago ... so not sure if he fully recovered from that...


Problem is there always seem to be an excuse, not just your quote but for as long as I can remember. Injury, moving, staff issues . 
False promises, it's in the post, got lost etc.

Generally it usually gets sorted, eventually !
But when you can go elsewhere and get prompt service for comparable products why bother ?


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

renton said:


> When did you order bud?


The order mentioned at the start of the thread


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

All I was after is a bit of communication back to the numerous messages I've left 

I paid by PayPal so if I get any hassles I will look at getting refunded that way 

Where else can I buy some ceramishield then.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

gregb said:


> Problem is there always seem to be an excuse, not just your quote but for as long as I can remember. Injury, moving, staff issues .
> False promises, it's in the post, got lost etc.
> 
> Generally it usually gets sorted, eventually !
> But when you can go elsewhere and get prompt service for comparable products why bother ?


on the flip side i,ve ordered a few times from Lee and had great speedy service every time :thumb: . I can only comment on my dealings with lee, and its been excellent every time


----------



## MRH72 (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered from them a while back..was a nightmare..lots of people seem to have delivery and contact issues with them.

Sorry but no excuses saying your away on business, if you can't deal with the orders shut up shop..

Sounds like a one man tinpot outfit to me


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Could say that of anywhere you've obviously never been


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

would Lee fit in a tin pot outfit


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe they are having issues with supply from whoever they are relabeling?

I'd just buy something else from someone else.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

going by a facebook post earlier, he appears to be away for xmas with family, obviously a quick post somewhere on here to state this would of been handy, although i'm sure he has his reasons for this..
i met Lee at WaxStock this year and he was a nice guy in person so i doubt you have anything to worry about


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

blake_jl said:


> Maybe they are having issues with supply *from whoever they are relabeling?*
> I'd just buy something else from someone else.


know this for a fact?..


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> know this for a fact?..


It's pretty obvious there's a few doing it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

moosh said:


> It's pretty obvious there's a few doing it


maybe so but making claims on a public forum can cause problems so people should be a little careful about what they type :thumb:


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> maybe so but making claims on a public forum can cause problems so people should be a little careful about what they type :thumb:


Settle down, no one is claiming anything. It was just speculation on what could be the issue. Clearly there is one.

It's a forum...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> know this for a fact?..


Pretty obvious he doesn't make it himself....


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> Settle down, no one is claiming anything. It was just speculation on what could be the issue. Clearly there is one.
> 
> It's a forum...


i'm with Kev on this. the way its worded its fair to say your just guessing and have no proof to back up. speculation as such should be kept to yoursell, Unless you have proof


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Pretty obvious he doesn't make it himself....


you have proof of this


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

renton said:


> ok so the site is working now however it still shows ceramishield at 49.99 yet the same people are selling it on ebay for 21.99 ??
> 
> am i missing something here?


Nice mark ups hey!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> you have proof of this


Do you?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Nice mark ups hey!


like a lot of things inc them waxes you just had


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> like a lot of things inc them waxes you just had


For sure! Most people don't realize though. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> you have proof of this


No proof needed it's there in broad day light


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> For sure! Most people don't realize though. :thumb:


fair point mate, but they must be a bit nieve if they dont tbh


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Do you?


dont recall speculating on it tbh.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> No proof needed it's there in broad day light


unless you can prove it then its just speculation. such speculation can be harmful and seems theres a few people who just enjoy creating this type of speculation about certain manufactures


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> unless you can prove it then its just speculation. such speculation can be harmful and seems theres a few people who just enjoy creating this type of speculation about certain manufactures


Yeah I said it was just speculation and its being blown out of proportion.

What is harmful is all these people wondering if they are going to receive their goods and the bad experiences coming with it.

A bit of speculation about why this is happening isn't hurting anything. If ANYTHING it's giving them an excuse/reason.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Started using C Quartz instead, better kit with Relaod and at least a reliable product. Been waiting 3 weeks for Concourse so time to bin it and move on.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> Yeah I said it was just speculation and its being blown out of proportion.
> 
> What is harmful is all these people wondering if they are going to receive their goods and the bad experiences coming with it.
> 
> A bit of speculation about why this is happening isn't hurting anything. If ANYTHING it's giving them an excuse/reason.


If people are having problems then there orders then thats not right,but we only have 1 side of the story. As i said earlier i have always had 1st class service from Lee and as such can only comment on my own experience.
As for your speculation sorry but that can be harmful to the persons business it is aimed at and without proof should be kept to yourself


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

You dont seriously think CCC make their own coatings?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

here is a message COPIED DIRECTLY FROM FACEBOOK

Dan Verso Valeting-DetailingConcours Car Care
F.A.O detailing world, Facebook, eBay and website orders...

If you are awaiting outstanding orders, can you drop me a email to [email protected]

All outstanding orders will be sorted as of Monday and shipped that day.

Can't go into many details, but Ive been tasked to sort any outstanding issues.

The guys at CCC are sorry for any delays caused, but rest assured it will be sorted ASAP.

Thanks...

V/V

May help those struggling with their orders.


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

Was up their unit yesterday, dan from verso valeting is indeed sorting it all out


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update guys, have emailed the valenting company now :thumbup:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Well that's a different story to what I was told by lee via facebook. 

He told me he was away on business but now someone has posted on here saying he is away on holiday for Xmas with his family??


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Got to say something doesn't quite add up here.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just had an email from the Val company to say mine will be sent out in the morning.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

personally i know both lee and dan from verso valeting, both and nice very approachable genuine people, and if they say they are sorting out the current problems i have no reason to disbelieve them
Just to add all the speculation you guys are making is just that Speculation, had a recent debate about 2 other manufacters on another forum, knew i was right but just to be sure i emailed the one company in question to verify if i was right or not, as it happens i was, and i know the truth now so **** what everyone else thinks, Moral being get your FACTS right before posting a load of bull**** that you have no evidence to back it up with:devil:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

msb said:


> personally i know both lee and dan from verso valeting, both and nice very approachable genuine people, and if they say they are sorting out the current problems i have no reason to disbelieve them
> Just to add all the speculation you guys are making is just that Speculation, had a recent debate about 2 other manufacturer on another forum, knew i was right but just to be sure i emailed the one company in question to verify if i was right or not, as it happens i was, and i know the truth now so **** what everyone else thinks, Moral being get your FACTS right before posting a load of bull**** that you have no evidence to back it up with:devil:


Just to add, I'm not interested in all the speculation, I posted this thread as I had swapped a few pm's with Lee about ceramishield a while back but have only now got round to trying to buy some.

When I was asking Lee about ceramishield he was always prompt on replying which is why I found it strange now that I had no replies to any messages or pms I sent him now.

Im not bothered if its made by another company or not !!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

renton said:


> Just to add, I'm not interested in all the speculation, I posted this thread as I had swapped a few pm's with Lee about ceramishield a while back but have only now got round to trying to buy some.
> 
> When I was asking Lee about ceramishield he was always prompt on replying which is why I found it strange now that I had no replies to any messages or pms I sent him now.
> 
> Im not bothered if its made by another company or not !!


I really want to support the company, but and i have said it elsewhere it does concern me whats going on as i really rate what they are selling but the service i agree without doubt is really letting the side down:wall:
I am in no way connected to them, but i do know the people on the case to rectify the problems are a good bunch, so hang in there and it should be sorted,hopefully sooner rather than later:thumb:


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

dan is sorting any outstanding deliveries with the majority at the collection point ready to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can we stop the speculation and claims and possibly get this back on topic please?..

yes, its obvious that alot of companies on here rebrand products from other manufacturers, no one ever said theres anything wrong with that


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

msb said:


> personally i know both lee and dan from verso valeting, both and nice very approachable genuine people, and if they say they are sorting out the current problems i have no reason to disbelieve them
> Just to add all the speculation you guys are making is just that Speculation, had a recent debate about 2 other manufacters on another forum, knew i was right but just to be sure i emailed the one company in question to verify if i was right or not, as it happens i was, and i know the truth now so **** what everyone else thinks, Moral being get your FACTS right before posting a load of bull**** that you have no evidence to back it up with:devil:


well said mate, the problem with these idiots who want to speculate is they dont care what damage they do


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> You dont seriously think CCC make their own coatings?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


:tumbleweed:

proof or just shut up:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyway, back on topic


----------



## Verso (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys...Sorry I haven't posted earlier I couldn't remember my log in details.

Im sorting CCC's outstanding delivery issues, I cant got into details, but rest assured they will get sorted. 

For those who have ordered and not received their items, they will be shipped out tomorrow, thanks for 'holding' out for them. I understand that you will be cheesed off with the situation and I can only say sorry on behalf of the guys at CCC.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> well said mate, the problem with these idiots who want to speculate is they dont care what damage they do


When there's blood in the water...

Good to hear someone is sorting out their issues.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Verso said:


> Hi guys...Sorry I haven't posted earlier I couldn't remember my log in details.
> 
> Im sorting CCC's outstanding delivery issues, I cant got into details, but rest assured they will get sorted.
> 
> For those who have ordered and not received their items, they will be shipped out tomorrow, thanks for 'holding' out for them. I understand that you will be cheesed off with the situation and I can only say sorry on behalf of the guys at CCC.


nice for someone from ccc to get involved, i think the guys who are having problems will be glade to here from you and just want it sorting:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> When there's blood in the water...
> 
> when theres blood in your water you need a doctor not someone who works on the counter at boots :thumb:


----------



## Troy (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284355&page=2

Now, I'm still not get CeramicShield. The package never get to Thailand yet. CCC try a couple times to resolve this issue. CCC email me that they sent the package to me again but I never got the Tracking No. when I asked!. The latest email I have received since 26 Nov was they are still working on it with post in UK. And no response from CCC since then.

From the thread, ccc dont want to deal with this on a public forum. So I keep emailing with them. I made a phone call many times just want to know what the problem is, I have leave a message but no reply.

Can someone post the telephone that work! I will dealing directly with them.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Troy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284355&page=2
> 
> Now, I'm still not get CeramicShield. The package never get to Thailand yet. CCC try a couple times to resolve this issue. CCC email me that they sent the package to me again but I never got the Tracking No. when I asked!. The latest email I have received since 26 Nov was they are still working on it with post in UK. And no response from CCC since then.
> 
> ...


Try emailing the valeting company mentioned above instead, they are now dealing with all overdue orders and replied to me in less than an hour.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have noticed CCC have disappeared out of the manufacturers area so doubt you will get much help on here anymore,
Annoying he posted up an offer to apologise but things got worse,
Luckily I got mine at the end of nov


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

What has happened to them. Ceramishield was the next big thing. You'd have thought they'd have been pushing it like mad.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

My order still hasn't arrived, hopefully it will tomorrow.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I would get hold of the company that has bought out Concours...here is the facebook page...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/IShield-Auto-Protection-Systems/541806099165483?fref=ts


How do you mean? Concours Car care has now sold to another company?
If so then there is the answer why he is probaby away spending time with family because it wont be his responsibility anymore will it?
Lee,s an alright guy from my dealings with him.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Troy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284355&page=2
> 
> Now, I'm still not get CeramicShield. The package never get to Thailand yet. CCC try a couple times to resolve this issue. CCC email me that they sent the package to me again but I never got the Tracking No. when I asked!. The latest email I have received since 26 Nov was they are still working on it with post in UK. And no response from CCC since then.
> 
> ...


The tracking number was posted in the thread you started - I looked at it!! It said the product is in your country and had been rejected on delivery several times!!


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

The plot thickens...

Corporate take over! LOL


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

john90 said:


> my order still hasn't arrived, hopefully it will tomorrow.


you got the other order


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mark I was just trying to be helpful and post up a link to the new company...i believe he is still involved in the new company too.

I never said anything bad about Lee...just merely posted up information of the new company that has absorbed CCC


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Fair play - but will be good to tie up the ends.

Lee is an alright guy - hope it all works out. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok so here we go.

Lee is currently away with family and on business in cornwall. 

He is a very straight up bloke who has no interest in taking the p*** or not delivering products to those who paid. It seems that the reputation gained by a few late deliveries follows him like a bad fart.

An opportunity came up to sell the company but remain on the board.

the new company has a shop, bodyshop and 15 members of staff with 3 of them employed to deal with forums/FB/Twitter/ebay etc etc which will leave Lee to do what he does best. Detail cars and be part of the community again. Oh and run the company as a director.

Whilst were building the new site and phasing out the old company we will be signing off CCC as a name etc

So, if you have a query then please please contact Lee and he will arrange for it to be sorted. All is ask is that you send a PM with exactly what the query is and I will log back in tomorrow and go through them all

Leave your phone number and ill get Lee to personally call you one by one and put this to bed in a professional and expeditious manner.

I hope we can get this sorted by tomorrow and Lee said although hes away with the family hes happy to sit and sort anything out - He will always speak to you and sort anything whether it a sale or problem

PS - to the DW admin - Ill get him to speak wth you also tomorrow mid morning/early afternoon


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Can I just add that I still haven't received my order yet either??? 

Regardless of who owns the company I've still paid for a product that I haven't got.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Exactly, and this contact a different person everyday is becoming tiresome. I have sent countless pm/emails/texts you don't need another you just need to deal.with the ones you already have!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Another thing..... If ccc have been bought out by a different company then why was it someone totally different brought in to sort out all the orders people are waiting for rather than the new company?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I wont be going into company structure as that is behind closed doors and private as any company takeover is.

Ive come on here to reply and sort your issues out under the company name, not as "another" person.

If you wont send me the message then i guess ill have to sort it another way.

I have a list of tracking numbers and just need to match them up to people.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Fair play - but will be good to tie up the ends.
> 
> Lee is an alright guy - hope it all works out. :thumb:


i'll second that cuey third fourth etc etc etc lee is a top bloke always delivers :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

In fact i have your file here John

Yours was sent out and i have emailed the lad who sent it for me to email or call me with the details etc


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have just sent you my order details via PM


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes i got it and replied - it is the one


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Also @ Renton

Did you buy from Ebay?

If so that went days ago - ill get your info for it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PS 

I found it (Renton) You purchased it on Thursday and it was shipped Monday


----------



## Verso (Aug 3, 2012)

Guys....

All orders have been dispatched. They all have gone via Royal Mail. Please bear in mind that Xmas is only round the corner and there 'may' be a delay (Post Office advice)

Regardless of who is in charge, sorting orders & deliveries, speculating company issues can we all just chill? It is Xmas after all...

Ref my previous post... ANY outstanding orders or info regarding delivery please contact me at [email protected]. Lee can not really do much down there can he??? I have all the info at the unit and can reply to your needs...

Thanks & Merry Xmas...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll post this now whilst im on here.

To those who have had issues that have been verified as actual problems I will be sending you a free bottle of the new bumper gel Lee arranged for January.

No need to do anything, When he gets back he will send it to you along with a complementary £15 voucher to spend in store in the new year.

Merry xmas to one and all


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

suspal said:


> i'll second that cuey third fourth etc etc etc lee is a top bloke always delivers :thumb:


+ another 1


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> I'll post this now whilst im on here.
> 
> To those who have had issues that have been verified as actual problems I will be sending you a free bottle of the new bumper gel Lee arranged for January.
> 
> ...


Cant say fairer than that guys hope all is sorted and everyone wont be put off using them in the future happy christmas guys


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

yep my order was done on ebay on the 12/12/12 !! 

will let you know if it arrives today !

I was just after some communication thats all.

not much to ask for........


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Still not arrived today ?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

renton said:


> yep my order was done on ebay on the 12/12/12 !!
> 
> will let you know if it arrives today !
> 
> ...


i know your also on about not getting no communication but be fair mate you only ordered it 7 days ago and it is xmas, post can and does take longer this time of year :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Not really bud I've ordered stuff after I ordered this and have received it already!!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

its xmas somethings take longer then others, I ordered something from china dispatched on the 6th arrived 17th . ordered somthing from Bolton dispatched the 5th not here yet. iknow its on its way but held up in xmas rush.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

One if the things I ordered after the ceramishield was from China and that is here already. 

I was also informed by them that it was dispatched rather than having to chase a company myself.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> I'll post this now whilst im on here.
> 
> To those who have had issues that have been verified as actual problems I will be sending you a free bottle of the new bumper gel Lee arranged for January.
> 
> ...


Didn't arrive again today but thanks for confirming it has been shipped.

I am assuming I will be included in the above kind offer having placed and paid for my order back in November and having had to order the same items from an authorised trader in the mean time which arrived in just a couple of days despite the time of year?

Thanks
John


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes John - you are included in the offer 

That was posted as a thank you for being patient 

Also - they have been shipped - Im still waiting for a shipment from last Monday. Its just one of those things. The order from you Renton was received on the 12/12/12 but on my ebay it says order received and PAID for on the 13/12/12 which was Thursday.

It has been processed and shipped

I am at the mercy of RM atm and am doing what i can to chase it from where i am

07540 338 601 is my wifes number so please call me 

Im on my xmas break with family but have absolutely no problem speaking to you to reassure you

I dont know what else to say apart from It has been sent, it will be with you and i am giving you a gift to say thanks.

We are a reputable company going through a change and are always here to speak to.


My wifes personal number is there so call it or leave a number and ill call you.

I have nothing to hide and am more than willing to help with advice or queries. Sometimes this tinternet is too reliant and not always do i go on it due to being soo busy

Call me please if you are concerned. im here

Regards

Lee


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Lee, a very nice gesture and much appreciated. I won't be phoning, I am happy with the reassurances and from your historic reputation on DW, enjoy your break with you family and Merry Christmas.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Concours Car Care said:


> Yes John - you are included in the offer
> 
> That was posted as a thank you for being patient
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the info !!

I appreciate you are at the mercy of royal snail and that its xmas !!! I just really want to get my car protected lol :buffer:

regards

Steve


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you john and thank you steve

Both of you are receiving the xmas gift as are 4 or 5 others.

We havent been online recently and maybe thats our fault but weve been so tied up (Not literally lol) weve been trying to get through the 500 odd orders weve had since offering out deals we underestimated

Then RM decide not to impress us along with hermes (Anyway thats not your issue)

Even if you require reassurance or advice about what you bought then im more than happy to chat with you on the better halves phone up till about midnight without issue :thumb:

Many thanks


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Concours Car Care said:


> Thank you john and thank you steve
> 
> Both of you are receiving the xmas gift as are 4 or 5 others.
> 
> ...


Have a good xmas mate !!:wave:

Have emailed Dan Verso about the ceramishield whilst he was sorting the orders out but will pick your brains in the new year about it!!:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No problem

anytime and have a very merry xmas buddy


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Item turned up today eventually !!!

cheers all and merry xmas :thumb::thumb:


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad your sorted. Still not recieved mine, despite having RM and PF deliveries all week from other items ordered this week.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine arrived today with all the extra bits I asked for so thanks very much guys.


----------



## Troy (Jul 23, 2010)

Superspec said:


> The tracking number was posted in the thread you started - I looked at it!! It said the product is in your country and had been rejected on delivery several times!!


Just see this thread. The fact is the product is never arrival to Thailand. After I posted that thread Lee was contact me on email. He try to sent it out several times( I trusted that) but never gave me the track no.
Here is the last reply from Lee on 26 Nov2012:

"Hi troy

Im still arranging the idiots at uk mail

Nearly done buddy

Sorry for the delay

Karen

Sent from my iPad"

(Karen reply instead of Lee)

Then they completely stopped response emails from me. I have forwarded email thread to Verso and he reply to me for the information to track the order. I have sent him the order details and now he still not response it yet.

I hope someone from Concours Car care sort this out.

I never give up on this.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Has anyone recieved their xma gift yet?


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Not had my gift yet Renton


----------



## Troy (Jul 23, 2010)

From FB, CCC has been taken over by iShield. Understand why Lee stopped response my emails. So it's time to give up. Good bye Lee.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thats pretty poor in my opinion !!

Where the xmas gifts a load of hot air to look good on here then do you think ?


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

No I do still think they will arrive once the company/companies have sorted themselves out.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Hello I know this is a bit of a thread revival but I'm just wondering if any of you that were promised a free gift as way of an apology actually received anything?

I was promised that it was posted out in February but still not had anything. 

I just think it's pretty poor if a company promise something on a forum where they have a reputation to uphold but don't actually fulfill it in the background!! 


If you could post on here to let me know either way that would be great. 

Thanks. 

Steve


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

LeeCCC said:


> I'll post this now whilst im on here.
> 
> To those who have had issues that have been verified as actual problems I will be sending you a free bottle of the new bumper gel Lee arranged for January.
> 
> ...


Just a quick post to say that both John and my self have still not received the gift or voucher we were promised as way of an apology for the order problems.

Why promise something on here and then not back it up???


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> works for me...
> http://www.shop.concoursonline.co.uk/


No it doesn't. :lol:


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN (Sep 16, 2009)

Is concourse car care still trading? as i cannot get on their website. I do hope they are still trading.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

SAMBA VAN MAN said:


> Is concourse car care still trading? as i cannot get on their website. I do hope they are still trading.


Check out this thread, looks like they ceased trading but ceramishield might be supplied by others....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303138&page=8

:thumb:


----------

